# Samba /etc/rc.conf



## jetoblaster (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi all,

I have just installed FreeBSD 9.0 and can't work out why samba is not starting automatically on boot. It runs fine when I manually start it either by typing *smbd* and *nmbd* or by using the rc script. It doesn't even attempt to start, I have checked /var/log/messages, I can see the other daemons starting but no mention of samba.

I have tried 
	
	



```
samba_enable="YES"
```
 and 
	
	



```
smbd_enable="YES"
nmbd_enable="YES"
```

I am out of ideas, hopefully someone else can shed some light on this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## soulreaver1 (Mar 11, 2012)

What Samba version are you using? Are there any any additional hints while starting samba using: 
	
	



```
service samba start
```
?


----------



## jetoblaster (Mar 11, 2012)

I am running Samba 36-3.6.3

If I run the command you specified


```
service start samba
```
 I get the following message


```
Cannot 'start' samba. Set winbindd_enable to YES in /etc/rc.conf or use 'onestart' instead of 'start'.
```

I don't actually want to run the winbindd, don't you only need to run winbindd if you actually intend to join it up to a windows domain?

If I use the command


```
service samba onstart
```

if starts winbindd anyway.


----------



## Quip (Mar 11, 2012)

Maybe you have configured winbind dependency in your smb.conf.
There are some checks in rc.d/samba.

If you do not need winbind support, you can recompile the port without WINBIND


----------



## soulreaver1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd try to recompile Samba without winbind module.


----------



## jetoblaster (Mar 11, 2012)

soulreaver1 said:
			
		

> I'd try to recompile Samba without winbind module.



That is exactly what I was going to do originally but thought it couldn't be that easy. Thanks heaps, that's all I needed to do, now it starts on boot like it should.


----------



## goosed (Apr 6, 2012)

Saved me a bunch of searching on this one too. Thanks!


----------

